# Site General > General Herp >  Awesome reptile breeding simulation game

## bob351

You can collect, breed and keep all kinds of balls, leos, and tree frogs, they are adding new morphs all the time plus its run by people who seem to know about herps and morphs they plan on adding corns and a whole mess of herps. Thought i would put this out there since i was always looking for a fantasy ball python breeding game, check it out you wont be disappointed with the game it has some minor bugs but its still in beta stage.

http://www.reptilebreedergame.com/index.php

----------

_Alexandra V_ (04-12-2011),_babyknees_ (04-15-2011),BroknBusted (04-12-2011),_mainbutter_ (04-16-2011),_purplemuffin_ (04-14-2011)

----------


## CherryBlossom

Sweet!!! another game i can play! hehe Thanks for sharing!!

----------


## snakesRkewl

Thanks!

----------


## babyknees

This is going to become a problem...

and I just quit Farmville!!

----------


## bob351

haha its addicting

----------


## Alexandra V

You have just removed my social life. Thanks! LOL.

No, really, thanks for posting this! I was looking for a new game, and I love it!

----------


## mainbutter

I played that python kings game and got bored of it quickly, but I've been playing this now for a few days and am still entertained.

I think it's user base (and devs/admins) are actually pretty heavily UK-based, which is neat.  We see a little bit of a different perspective on BP keeping.

----------


## shorty54

Hmmmm.....a snake game? Might have to try it!

----------


## ReptileBreederGame

We're just updated v3 of Reptile Breeder, with brand new species, morphs and colours!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sirensong26

Aaaaand there goes my spare time

----------


## Ax01

hhmmmm can i play this on my phone?

----------


## se7en

bob351's avy is hilarious

----------


## MiniMed

I'm in medical school. This might be detrimental to my career  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz:

----------


## Crowfingers

look out, Legion, there's a new time-stealer on the block

----------


## ReptileBreederGame

Just updated the game with several brand new species, including turtles and blood pythons!  :Very Happy: 

I've also updated the look and feel of the Reptile Breeder 2 (Standard) website!

www.reptilebreedergame.com

----------


## Meerna

Oh no, what have you done? Now I'm playing this on my phone at work because I can't wait to get home and play it ^_^

----------


## kxr

If this game includes morphs I think the shred of productivity I have left might just have been lost... XD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

It does. You start with 3 morphs of Royal, but the marketplace has all sorts of combos so I guess you unlock more as you play? I just started.

----------


## Neal

I may try it, but I don't really have time to commit to any games atm which is the issue.

----------


## Meerna

After a certain point you run out of turns and have to wait for it to refresh, so it isn't too bad as far as wanting to play constantly.

----------


## Neal

> After a certain point you run out of turns and have to wait for it to refresh, so it isn't too bad as far as wanting to play constantly.


I see. I'm not sure the game would be for me honestly. On the bright side I just realized they released FFX/FFX-2 for PC. Bought and downloading/installing now.

----------


## Meerna

Yeah, click and wait games aren't for everyone.

----------


## Mike17

I simply can't log in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

> Yeah, click and wait games aren't for everyone.


So true . Call of Duty online multiplayer is the only game that ever interested me. .

----------


## kxr

Not gonna lie the last game that really captivated me (other then fallout 4 which glitched out halfway through me playing it preventing me from doing anything) was bioshock infinite. I'm considering picking up a switch eventually but we'll see.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

